
Claim of CRISPR’d baby girls stuns genome editing summit - jonnybgood
https://www.statnews.com/2018/11/26/claim-of-crispred-baby-girls-stuns-genome-editing-summit/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18530906](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18530906)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18530389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18530389)

